# nokis 6121 classic - syncing



## cpcarter (Nov 27, 2008)

I have bought a second hand Nokia 6121 Classic and I want to be able to sync one with the other (the other phone is also a Nokia 6121 Classic). However, the existing Nokia 6121 Classic has a smashed LCD screen and it's near impossible to view everything on screen. Only certain info can be seen, due to the damage.

I want to transfer all the information from one phone to the other, due to the damaged screen.

What is the best and/or fastest way to do this? If possible, I need options as to how to sync one phone to the other. Am I able to bluetooth the data or do I need to connect the phone to a PC?

As I'm not sure what the options are, I need to know all the possible options. From the most suitable - best, right through to options that aren't the best.


----------

